# EZ Car Care



## The Thong (Apr 20, 2017)

Hello all, 

At the moment I’m using Autobrite products and a little bit of Maguire's. As a stab in the dark I’ve ordered some EZ Gloss Boss QD, what’s their products like? Worth looking to try other stuff from their range in the future? 

Cheers 

TT


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

The Thong said:


> Hello all,
> 
> At the moment I'm using Autobrite products and a little bit of Maguire's. As a stab in the dark I've ordered some EZ Gloss Boss QD, what's their products like? Worth looking to try other stuff from their range in the future?
> 
> ...


Products were my go to's when I started up, but quality has taken a nose dive as of late.

Always some kind of sale or promo on to make it look like you're getting deal of the century when in reality its the same as not on promo etc.

Lots are happy with their stuff, but I've turned to other suppliers that care about quality and consistency more

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

crxftyyy said:


> Products were my go to's when I started up, but quality has taken a nose dive as of late.
> 
> Always some kind of sale or promo on to make it look like you're getting deal of the century when in reality its the same as not on promo etc.
> 
> ...


Yeah, they're a 'sell lots quickly for not bad money type' of brand that has crap customer service, especially their Ebay sales side of things anyway.

I'd stick with forum sponsors or brands renowned for quality/cust service.

I will say though, after being dicked about for it, I bought 5ltrs of Reset which is a LSP removal product, it works very well indeed but you need to wear gloves as it's quite caustic on the skin.

My 1st and last purchase from them though.


----------



## Rab W19 (May 17, 2017)

I asked a valeter mate of mine about this stuff. his opinion was its fine for the money you pay but he said he would pay a little more to get autobrite products which he now swears by.

its about finding a product that works for you.
I have taken a shine to Detailed Online products of late which are great value and by the time to apply the forum discount you are onto a mega winner. So I tend to go between Detailed Online & Meguiars.


----------



## The Thong (Apr 20, 2017)

I do a bit of car cleaning for friends and neighbours so I’ll probably use it on theIr motors and my van. They’re doing a promo which is why I thought I’d give it a go. I’ll keep the good stuff for my motor 

Cheers. 

TT


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

I bought loads ages ago (off the back of some Facebook hype) when they ran 99p no reserve auctions on eBay.

The only products I liked were Viper dilutable wheel cleaner and Sleek interior dressing. Their glass cleaners are alright but nothing to write home about, same with the panel wipe.

Other products I tried but really didn't rate were:- Sub Zero snow foam (smelled like bleach and didn't clean well), Arctic Meltdown snow foam (foamed well but again didn't clean well). Fallout remover seemed to work but was easily outshone by another brand I had.

I've got some Viper, Sleek and Panel Wipe left. I'll use them but won't be buying from the brand again.

Their DFS sale structure also does my nut in.


----------



## The Thong (Apr 20, 2017)

Looks like I’ll be sticking with Autobrite then   

TT


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

The Thong said:


> Looks like I'll be sticking with Autobrite then
> 
> TT


Their products are ok but customer service is shocking

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

All these companies seem to have dfs style flash sales on constantly, it would be nice to see some give good, realiable service rather than just sell things at seemingly amazing prices (showing they obviously have massive profit margins) to pull in the punters. Exactly what euro car parts do also


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> All these companies seem to have dfs style flash sales on constantly, it would be nice to see some give good, realiable service rather than just sell things at seemingly amazing prices (showing they obviously have massive profit margins) to pull in the punters. Exactly what euro car parts do also


Also just another example of rebottlers able to buy in bulk and then push to the consumer to buy .


----------



## The Thong (Apr 20, 2017)

J306TD said:


> Their products are ok but customer service is shocking
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I hate ordering online with em, it takes an age for the stuff to arrive. I'm usually working within striking distance of them (in normal times) so I nip in and top up my stuff but because if Covid, I'm forced to rely on the post and their glacial dispatch speed sometimes.

TT


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

The Thong said:


> I hate ordering online with em, it takes an age for the stuff to arrive. I'm usually working within striking distance of them (in normal times) so I nip in and top up my stuff but because if Covid, I'm forced to rely on the post and their glacial dispatch speed sometimes.
> 
> TT


Wait till their xmas sale. Even out of Covid it takes a month to arrive. Part of the reason they are no longer sponsors

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

J306TD said:


> Wait till their xmas sale. Even out of Covid it takes a month to arrive. Part of the reason they are no longer sponsors
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Pretty sure they just decided to no longer be a part of the forum but everyones entitled to have an opinion or guess as to the whos and whys


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> Pretty sure they just decided to no longer be a part of the forum but everyones entitled to have an opinion or guess as to the whos and whys


Ahh ok. I assumed it was down to the amount of negative feedback they were getting

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

I've never had an issue with delivery times or customer services ever.

Ive used a good amount of there stuff alongside more "premier" brands and its very good for the money.

I always buy there citrus pre wash in 5ltrs as its really good stuff, the orange snow foam (can't remember the name) is good, there fallout remover does what it says on the tin and there supercharged shampoo is good too. There glass cleaner isn't the best. Interiorior qd is good. There voodoo qd is VERY good... Brillaint gloss!

Sometimes there's some brand snobs knocking about on here. Take the labels off stuff and put it all together without a dye in the product and they're probs not gonna be far off half the bottles out there. It's repackaged chems after all.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

their ceramic wax is pretty damn good at the minute, on the wife car, was very surprised how good it was if I'm honest


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

also have Viper (haven't tried yet) and Clarity, which is ok for the price


----------



## Gafferinc (Jan 23, 2017)

I got the Sub-zero snow foam (5l) Cherry Bomb car wash (500ml), a snow foam lance and a microfibre washpad from Amazon last year when it was on offer for about £30 delivered. 

Got to say both the Foam and the Car Wash are pretty decent. Car wash smells great and plenty of suds and lubricity. 

The lance hasnt missed a beat and the pad is lasting well.

I know there's fancier stuff out there, but for the price it was worth a go and I'm more than happy with it.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I’ve had their cherry shampoo, if I remember it was as good as most and smelt great but I think the dilution rate was poor and you had to use loads of it! 
So for a cheap initial product was not the case. 


Gonz.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Sort of product you would use on someone elses car or the house rather than your pride and joy. Had many things from them, had issues with them and didnt care.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I’ve had 2 ordered from EZcc now and both have been shipped fairly quickly in the buy 500ml get a 1l bottle sales. All of their products that I’ve tried have all done what they’re supposed to. Not bad in any way at all but nothing that has wowed me but they've only been run of the mill standard products. Think I’d buy them again at the right price. 

Have used their ceramic and synthetic waxes. Both very nice to apply and remove with no smearing or holograms in warm weather. Initial performance has been good and beading nicely but still too early to determine durability


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Yellow Dave said:


> I've had 2 ordered from EZcc now and both have been shipped fairly quickly in the buy 500ml get a 1l bottle sales. All of their products that I've tried have all done what they're supposed to. Not bad in any way at all but nothing that has wowed me but they've only been run of the mill standard products. Think I'd buy them again at the right price.
> 
> Have used their ceramic and synthetic waxes. Both very nice to apply and remove with no smearing or holograms in warm weather. Initial performance has been good and beading nicely but still too early to determine durability


be interested to learn of the longevity of the ceramic :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> be interested to learn of the longevity of the ceramic :thumb:


Had a full chemical decon As it was clayed at the start of the year, then a hand application of Scholl S17 and quick eraser wipedown it should have a perfect base to help it last. Only washing with pure shampooos like born to be mild and waxaddict pure with no chemical pre washes


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Just seen this

https://www.ezcarcare.co.uk/product...-detailing-starter-kit?variant=12590326087767

Any thoughts on what to get?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thong (Apr 20, 2017)

I’ve finally got decent car cleaning weather. Gloss Boss detailer? Not bad, does what it sez in the bottle, no smearing and vaporised nicely. It’s not as good as Autobrite Elegance which is my usual detailer but... it’ll do the job and I’ll order some more for other people’s motors. 

TT


----------

